# for those with dogs with allergies



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

lester has suffered with allergies since he was about 7-8 months old, this has resulted in weekly mediated baths, steroids, antibiotics and generally trying different things. We have had a skin scrape done but it couldn't really pin point the trigger of his hives an scathing. So i was pretty much willing to try anything to help him and tried coconut oil on on advice from others as they had seen results and it didn't help at all. Finally i bought some tea tree oil spray and started spraying him and i started to see an improvement so i bought a holistic tea tree oil shampoo and i can honestly say between the daily spray and weekly baths he is completely back to normal. Im so happy that he is no longer suffering and if your suffering with allergies not to give up and keep trying different things.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Teebs had blood tests to pinpoint his allergies, turned out to be house and storage mites. He's now on a desensitisation programme and had his seventh shot of allergen this evening, started at 0.1ml and is now monthly on 1ml. Huge improvement but there's something over the field that irritates him and Bruce, come back itchy and unsettled. It seems to be their feet and boots didn't stay on so I'll give the tea tree oil a go - thanks for that.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

weve just had to stop immunotheraphy as it wasn`t working,he is now on atopica daily and antibiotics when he has flare ups


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

A Holistic vet said about TT Cream but anyone with kids will know that Sudocrem & Metanium is unbeatable if your dog has hotspots and redness etc!

We've not seen much of a flare up since his raw diet but have introduced kibble in the PM which seems to be fine too.

We have some Dr. Johnsons Anti-Scratch spray which works well too.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lester didn't have hot spots, he was literally losing loads of fur (bald in some spots) making himself bleed by scratching and chewing his feet til red raw. Overtime he had antibiotics he would get a little better but immediately worse after the course finshed. This has made a dramatic difference where everything else has failed.


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

Thats good to know and might pick some up. Dermacton is also good but after using it for about 5-6wks I wouldn't say it's the greatest, at least for my dog.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Zab suffers too, he had hives all throughout the summer and every now and then he breaks out and also scratches himself til it bleeds. He's got cuts on his face atm from itching all the time but I think he's allergic to beef and pork flavoured foods. He's been back on his fish for a week now and its improved so much!

He's been to the vets twice about it when he had bad break outs but didn't want him on steroids so he just had injections for it. 

But I may try the tea tree oil when he has another break out.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad its helping


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bear is completely red on chest/belly/underside of legs. He's not itchy, doesn't scratch, but had yellow pustules and now is very scabby (started after the Great Escape ) I've just started saline solution wash and a sulphur shampoo. He's as red but lots less scabby. Might try the tea tree oil shampoo. Where can I get it or can I use baby shampoo plus drops of essential oil? 

He and Zak seem very warm compared to big dog. Dunno if this is related. 

Isn't sudocreme ridiculously messy? I use it on the horse for minor injuries.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i might give coconut oil a go for myself and see if it helps my dermatitis


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> weve just had to stop immunotheraphy as it wasn`t working,he is now on atopica daily and antibiotics when he has flare ups


Teebs was on Atopica before the desensitisation but we didn't want him on it long term because being an anti rejection drug in humans its very strong and, similar to steroids, represses the immune system. It worked almost immediately though, almost from day one. Very very expensive isn't it?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brody has seasonal allergies also known as hayfever only all year round except when it's snowing and there's a good deal of snow on the ground. 

He has to have Benadryl and gets monthly baths to keep itchiness and redness down on his skin and eyes.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harvey is allergic to all the things we had been giving him which were supposed to be good for skin - salmon oil and oatmeal (plus others)! Since we've stopped and know what his allergies are (following blood tests), he's improved dramatically. 

We'll have a look for tea tree potions :thumbup1:


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Might give coconut oil a try. Inca's allergic to a range of things. Her immunotherapy bottles are going to run out at some point this year and we will need to potentially look at some alternative to that as we haven't found it to be massively beneficial. Will definitely try coconut oil and tea tree stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Bear is completely red on chest/belly/underside of legs. He's not itchy, doesn't scratch, but had yellow pustules and now is very scabby (started after the Great Escape ) I've just started saline solution wash and a sulphur shampoo. He's as red but lots less scabby. Might try the tea tree oil shampoo. Where can I get it or can I use baby shampoo plus drops of essential oil?
> 
> He and Zak seem very warm compared to big dog. Dunno if this is related.
> 
> Isn't sudocreme ridiculously messy? I use it on the horse for minor injuries.


[email protected] sell quite a few but the one near us is also selling a holistic one As well.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

My brother in law has a 5/6 month old ddb (unfortunately bought on gumtree). She's been given maleseb baths for an unknown skin issue (they'll be doing a skin scrape if it doesn't clear up after a week of baths. I've bought tea tree oil spray for her- after seeing this thread- can they use it on her in conjunction with the baths do you think?


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

I bath my dog daphni in tea tree shampoo once a week, she has allergies, no one can really pin point where they stem from, we thought it was food, but even completely limiting her diet didnt work, and she still gets random flare ups.. may try spraying her once a day in tea tree spray as well.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Very sadly there seems to be a great number of dogs suffering from various types of Allergies - Could there be any link regarding a gradual build-up of chemicals from yearly Booster vacinations? When you consider that our inoculations last a life-time, or Tetanus only every 10 years, do dogs really require chemical boosts every year?

Cocunut Oil appears to have an excellent reputation - worth a Google read. Can be purchased in Waitrose or Tesco at £6 a tub. If I had a dog with allergies, I think I would give a tablespoon mixed into usual food, and try it for a month to see if any improvement.

Hope the dogs mentioned here will improve and heal.

tailtickle x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Im going to get some coconut oil for zelda and look into a dog shampoo thats tea tree based.. she seems really itchy at the momment, had her at the vets last night thinking she had an ear infection from her head shaking and yelping but through the night it got worse biting at her paws and throwing up.

She has been bathed and today has been fed small amounts of potato and chicken which has stayed down and she is less itchy have no idea whats caused it.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

tailtickle said:


> Very sadly there seems to be a great number of dogs suffering from various types of Allergies - Could there be any link regarding a gradual build-up of chemicals from yearly Booster vacinations? When you consider that our inoculations last a life-time, or Tetanus only every 10 years, do dogs really require chemical boosts every year?
> 
> Cocunut Oil appears to have an excellent reputation - worth a Google read. Can be purchased in Waitrose or Tesco at £6 a tub. If I had a dog with allergies, I think I would give a tablespoon mixed into usual food, and try it for a month to see if any improvement.
> 
> ...


It needs to be virgin coconut oil, if you are buying it long term it works out cheaper from Amazon. Alternatively Holland and Barratt have it on the 1p deals at the moment.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

CockersIndie said:


> My brother in law has a 5/6 month old ddb (unfortunately bought on gumtree). She's been given maleseb baths for an unknown skin issue (they'll be doing a skin scrape if it doesn't clear up after a week of baths. I've bought tea tree oil spray for her- after seeing this thread- can they use it on her in conjunction with the baths do you think?


Yeah that's how i started, bathing and spraying an now we just spray once a day an all seems to have cleared. Fingers crossed


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you, shall encourage them to use it. She's not insured either so I hope it's not something nasty and long term


----------

